# The metallic plant



## Toni Marie (Mar 10, 2008)

I think that this is so cool. I don't know what its name is. I really like the colors in it,they almost look metallic.


----------



## CanadianMe (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe it is called a Purple Shield.http://www.plantsforkids.com/persianshield.html


----------

